# Commercial vs. Consumer - What to Buy



## ahazen1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi All,

I am new to Chef Talk. I graduated in May with my Bachelor's Degree in Hotel and Restaurant Administration. So I have been in the industry for some time. I am looking to purchase new cookware, here soon. I have had my TFAL for 3 years and it has held up well. But, I am looking to upgrade. When I was in Williams and Sonoma, I was in love. When I watch Food Network shows, I see them using All-Clad. 

Whilst, never picked up an All-Clad, I have seen mixed reviews and I know that you can buy commercial cookware that can do better and price is lower. Anthony Bourdain said that commerical cookware is better and you can get better bang for your buck. 

My question to you guys is: Do I purchase All-Clad or commercial like Vollrath cookware? 

Thank you!

Alexis


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I love my All-clad and have had them for more than 10 years. I also have Le Creuset because I like the way they hold and distribute the heat. They are pricey though, but they last a lifetime.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

in the end, a pot is a pot and it's the ingredients and cook that makes the food good or bad. But a good pot helps in terms of even heating, etc. All-Clad is really good equipment and priced as such. 20 years ago I bought the "low end commercial" all-clad, then known as the Master Chef line, on sale at a commercial cookware store. It cost a lot (less than their fancier lines, though) and I've never regretted it. My wife complains about the weight. But that's the only meaningful complaint I've ever heard.


----------



## ahazen1 (Jan 4, 2017)

AC.jpg




__
ahazen1


__
Jan 7, 2017








I bought this today. Here is hoping that I will like this. Thus, my intro into adult cookware begins.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a couple of these but with the copper bottom, one of my favorite pans.


----------

